# Reusing Shimano Chain Pin?



## Fivethumbs (Jul 26, 2005)

I just bought a new Park chain tool and this tool pushes the rivet out just far enough to separate the chain but it is still attached to one of the links. If I wanted to, I could put the chain back together using the same rivet. The instructions, however, say that Shimano chains require a new connector pin each time the chain is taken apart. Is this true or is Shimano just trying to get more money out of me?


----------



## slidecontrol (Feb 18, 2007)

shimano is trying to save your neck here.
never ever reuse a joining pin..ever.
for that matter, dont even consider pushing the old joining pin out and then rejoining the chain at the same link, thats a no-no as well.
when you push a pin out, it distorts the outer plates everso slightly, the joining pin is designed to cater to this and hold the chain secure, push the pin out, and nothing will resecure the chain at that link.
if you feel the need to remove and replace a chain more than once, grab a kmc masterlink (name?) from the LBS, these can be rejoined several times and need no special tools other than a decent pair of pliers. (you'll still need the chain breaker to shorten a new chain of course though)


----------



## Fivethumbs (Jul 26, 2005)

Thanks for the info. I found the KMC thing. It's called the Missing Link. I found them for sale on eBay so I bought a few of them. They were cheaper than the pins!


----------



## Bikehigh (Aug 2, 2004)

slidecontrol said:


> for that matter, dont even consider pushing the old joining pin out and then rejoining the chain at the same link, thats a no-no as well.
> when you push a pin out, it distorts the outer plates everso slightly, the joining pin is designed to cater to this and


What you say about slightly distorting the outer plates may be true, but unless you always use the full length of chain as it comes from the factory and never ever shorten it to fit the individual chainlength needs of a drivetrain, rejoining a chain using the same link is unavoidable. 

The pin is designed to take the brunt of the abuse, and is made of brittle hardened steel. That's why you're able to snap off the little nub after you install it rather than just bending it. Because of this brittle nature, pushing the pin in and out breaks off pieces of the shoulder and renders it not fit for reuse. The side plates are not brittle, and are reusable, and obviously have to be.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

I've probably done this 50 times and I haven't had a chain fail yet. Maybe my day is coming but I've had no problems so far...

I re-used the pin/link on 6, 7, 8 and 9 speed chains


----------



## cat4rider (Nov 10, 2006)

I watched a brand new, first ride DA 10 chain implode this weekend on a teammate's Brand New Team bike...off went the derail. hanger, crunch went the rear derail, and nice little nicks all on the interior chain stay...i'm sticking with my Whipperman..


----------



## StillRiding (Sep 16, 2006)

I'm cruising for trouble because I give my chains a good cleaning and lube every few weeks, and I take them apart to do it. I was unaware that it's a no-no. 

I've broken and rejoined at least three DA 10 speed chains at least 5 or more times each over the last year and I've had no problems. Should I be knocking on wood?


----------



## danl1 (Jul 23, 2005)

Dave Hickey said:


> I've probably done this 50 times and I haven't had a chain fail yet. Maybe my day is coming but I've had no problems so far...
> 
> I re-used the pin/link on 6, 7, 8 and 9 speed chains


It was certainly cool for the older chains, but with the 10-speeds those side plates are so skinny that there's no room for error. I'd push one in to get home, but would be replacing it (and probably the whole chain) right away. 

If one is the type to take a chain off regularly for cleaning (not all that necessary, IMO), using a Connex or Superlink with whatever brand of chain makes good sense. If nothing else, it's just plain easier.


----------



## Al1943 (Jun 23, 2003)

Fivethumbs said:


> I just bought a new Park chain tool and this tool pushes the rivet out just far enough to separate the chain but it is still attached to one of the links.


I had one like that and replaced the punch with a longer one that I got from my LBS.

I've also re-used pins successfully on Shimano 9-speed chains but can't recommend that others do this.

Al


----------



## slidecontrol (Feb 18, 2007)

Bikehigh said:


> What you say about slightly distorting the outer plates may be true, but unless you always use the full length of chain as it comes from the factory and never ever shorten it to fit the individual chainlength needs of a drivetrain, rejoining a chain using the same link is unavoidable.
> 
> The pin is designed to take the brunt of the abuse, and is made of brittle hardened steel. That's why you're able to snap off the little nub after you install it rather than just bending it. Because of this brittle nature, pushing the pin in and out breaks off pieces of the shoulder and renders it not fit for reuse. The side plates are not brittle, and are reusable, and obviously have to be.



if you break and rejoin a chain with a pin (shimano at least, my campy experience is limited) you should alway use a DIFFERENT link each time. I am sure this is mentioned in the tech papers from shimano regarding chain installation as well, as does this page from park http://www.parktool.com/repair/readhowto.asp?id=25


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Al1943 said:


> I've also re-used pins successfully on Shimano 9-speed chains _*but can't recommend that others do this.*_
> Al


I think this is the key...As I said in my post above, I've done it at least 50 times but I won't recommend others do this..


----------



## Bikehigh (Aug 2, 2004)

slidecontrol said:


> if you break and rejoin a chain with a pin (shimano at least, my campy experience is limited) you should alway use a DIFFERENT link each time.


Well, even if you tried real hard, I think it would be hard to use the same link every time. Unless you punched a hole in the side plate, you'd never even be able to pick out which link you'd used previously with the gunk that builds up on a chain. Just dumb luck / random chance would make the odds very high that you'd never use the same link twice throughout the life of a chain.


----------



## Cory (Jan 29, 2004)

*This is why I started using SRAM chains....*

I worked on my own bikes for more than 20 years, and used to take the chain off several times a season to soak in cleaner, brush up, dry, install and relube, ALWAYS using the same pin--standard technique was to drive it almost out, then drive it back from the other side when you reinstalled. When Shimano started requiring the throwaway pin, for $3.50 or whatever it cost in those days, I just said the hell with it and switched to SRAM. I've used them for everything up to 9-speed (I'm determined not to downgrade to 10) with no problems, and I can install/remove the chain with no tools.


----------



## DaveT (Feb 12, 2004)

You can re-use the nifty SRAM connectors on a Shimano chain. They hold securely and allow for easy chain removal.


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*flush pins??*



Dave Hickey said:


> I've probably done this 50 times and I haven't had a chain fail yet. Maybe my day is coming but I've had no problems so far...
> 
> I re-used the pin/link on 6, 7, 8 and 9 speed chains


There's a big difference between 6,7,8 and 9 speed protruding pin chains and the new flush pin chains. Protruding pin chains were always rejoined with the same pin, it's even recommended in the instructions. Flush pin types should NEVER be rejoined with the same pin.

Many users first found this out when Campy came out with 10 speed in 2000. The pins are much more heavily peened and there is no protrusion of the pin. If you push a pin out, the peening on the end is destroyed. All that's left to hold the chain together is a mild interference fit. If you've got to break one of these chains, remove the connector pin and rejoin with a quick link.


----------

